

Ask HN: [Survey] One Button Automatic Video Editing Cloud Service - wmaiouiru

Hello Hacker News,<p>I am a developer. I was wondering if any of you would be interested in an one button automatic video editing service. What you will do is upload your video on a cloud platform, and algorithms will automatically edit your videos to create interesting content for you. The key here is that this is not a tradition video editing software, and the UI will be minimal. The algorithms will automatically find the important parts of the video.<p>The assumption I have is that the current video editing software is too much hassle for everyone. Let me know if I am wrong or right! Thx<p>The following is a survey that will help me greatly! 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1ZtQ7yWtCS9yLDtEGGunXKaDJoY7BAvOABSfSQrG6TqI&#x2F;viewform
======
wavesum
Hate to be a naysayer, but I think you are reaching too high with this.
Knowing how to cut videos in a meaningful way is not something that can be
accomplished with current state of the art A.I as it requires a higher level
of cognition. You need a human to tell what content is interesting.

~~~
wmaiouiru
Thank you for the feedback. Perhaps a hybrid or other approach could
accomplish this. I can either add human element to process using say using
amazon mechanical turk or instead of finding the interesting contents, I would
eliminate or organize repetitive contents. My biggest problem right now is
finding the people besides me that would use this piece of technology and
perhaps pay for it. I still have lots of videos that I would like to edit, but
don't have the energy and time to do it.

